# Give me your opinion on plowing with a suburban



## GMC MAN 122389

I have a couple trucks in mind. I wanna keep my budget around 8000 for a truck and plow. Im brand new. I have been looking at the suburban 2500's. Has anyone plowed with them or heard anything about them?


----------



## basher

Depending on your desired usage they are either excellent or problematic. If you find the right truck it can be an excellent choice superior to say, a tahoe or trailblazer. Problems are inadequate suspension/drive train, in-proper tires, poor visibility and a limited ability to handle de-iceing equipment

What do you want to plow, roads and parking lots or driveways? Are you looking to plow privately or commercially? How much do you want to plow? What is your budget for a plow or is that included in the 8K? 

More details would help us provide a articulate answer to your question.


----------



## cretebaby

GMC MAN 122389;786208 said:


> I have a couple trucks in mind. I wanna keep my budget around 8000 for a truck and plow. Im brand new. I have been looking at the suburban 2500's. Has anyone plowed with them or heard anything about them?


I plow with a 1500 Suburban and it plows like a champ.


----------



## 2COR517

Suburbans are great for driveways. A little bit shorter wheelbase than longbed pickups. The 2500 sub has the same drivetrain as a 2500 pickup, which is plenty.


----------



## basher

2COR517;786238 said:


> Suburbans are great for driveways. A little bit shorter wheelbase than longbed pickups. The 2500 sub has the same drivetrain as a 2500 pickup, which is plenty.


Yes the right modal truck is plenty strong enough but visability can be an issue, lots of blind spots. Good choice for doing mom's, the neighbors and your drive but IMO not the best choice for commercial driveway use. Great for streets and small lots though, that's why I asked a few questions.


----------



## Chrisxl64

basher;786277 said:


> Yes the right modal truck is plenty strong enough but visability can be an issue, lots of blind spots. Good choice for doing mom's, the neighbors and your drive but IMO not the best choice for commercial driveway use. Great for streets and small lots though, that's why I asked a few questions.


Say no more. Exactly where I was headed. In addition consider, limited options for sanders, and PITA if your moving snowblowers.


----------



## the new boss 92

my Buddie plows with one and he has limo tints all the way aroundo far. he has a western 7'6 with the 454 and he enjoys plowing with it and has no complaints so far. its also a 3/4 ton!


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Good day all !!!

I have a 94 GMC Sub 1500, I have a 7' 6" meyers poly and LOVE it. I turned up the torsion bars 2 turns and thats it. No timbres nothing. Plows like a champ, I plow comercially with this truck. Actuall my wife drives this and I drive the pick up with the salter. For some reason I have never had put ballast in the rear.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 2COR517

Yes, visibility is not as good as a pickup WITHOUT a big sander, but I am used to plowing with just the two side mirrors anyway.


----------

